# Re: Opening a can of worms



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Opening a can of worms*

*EVERY SINCE THIS THREAD WAS POSTED I HAVE SEEN A DIFFERENCE ON SM. THE THREADS THAT HAVE BEEN POPPING UP ARE STORIES AND PICTURES OF OUR MALTS AND I LOVE IT!!!!:chili:*

*I THINK SM IS HEADING IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION (DRAMA FREE):thumbsup:*


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes !!! I totally agree !!!! Totally im loving it , hardly getting any work done but i loove it !!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> Yes !!! I totally agree !!!! Totally im loving it , hardly getting any work done but i loove it !!


I was thinking the same thing. So many posts, so little time.:w00t: Now that we've got so many great posts it's hard to respond to all so please excuse if we miss a few This is such a good thing!!:grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The can of worms thread is like SM therapy! It was a much needed thread and I agree...we are all getting back on track!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Totally with u on this one :thumbsup: :chili: 

hugs
Kat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

...makes me want to get my camera out.

I just got my editing program working this morning too :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The A Team said:


> ...makes me want to get my camera out.
> 
> I just got my editing program working this morning too :chili:


Hurry Hurry Hurry Pat .... can't wait to see pictures:chili:

what editing program did you get?

hugs
Kat


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*i dont think i am ever going to get any work done now*


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Paula opened up a can of positive energy!!!:chili::chili:
thanks Paula!!:you rock:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I think we all needed a little kick in that tail to get us going again.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

My internet was down yesterday :w00t:! I'm reading like crazy to catch up!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The evening I wrote from my heart how disapointed I was with sm, I went to bed thinking I would wake up go to the site and maybe be banned or much worse fights happening on my thread, was I ever surprised, It has nothing to do with me it does have everything to do with God, he didn't want the site to fall apart, he loves us and he enjoys it when we pray for one another and when we see victories in our lives from others parying for us. we really do have a bond here, just like a family we have our times, but we keep coming back because we know there is something different here, I believe with all my heart it's LOVE.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:goodpost::clap::yahoo::clap::goodpost:

Paula, thank you for the love!!



Matilda's mommy said:


> The evening I wrote from my heart how disapointed I was with sm, I went to bed thinking I would wake up go to the site and maybe be banned or much worse fights happening on my thread, was I ever surprised, It has nothing to do with me it does have everything to do with God, he didn't want the site to fall apart, he loves us and he enjoys it when we pray for one another and when we see victories in our lives from others parying for us. we really do have a bond here, just like a family we have our times, but we keep coming back because we know there is something different here, I believe with all my heart it's LOVE.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:aktion033: amen to that , i agree !


Matilda's mommy said:


> The evening I wrote from my heart how disapointed I was with sm, I went to bed thinking I would wake up go to the site and maybe be banned or much worse fights happening on my thread, was I ever surprised, It has nothing to do with me it does have everything to do with God, he didn't want the site to fall apart, he loves us and he enjoys it when we pray for one another and when we see victories in our lives from others parying for us. we really do have a bond here, just like a family we have our times, but we keep coming back because we know there is something different here, I believe with all my heart it's LOVE.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Now I can't wait to get onto SM. If my boss catches me, I'm TOAST!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Isn't it wonderful? It even brought Sher back! :chili::chili:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep, SM is already a better place! Great job everyone...it's a team effort!


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> The evening I wrote from my heart how disapointed I was with sm, I went to bed thinking I would wake up go to the site and maybe be banned or much worse fights happening on my thread, was I ever surprised, It has nothing to do with me it does have everything to do with God, he didn't want the site to fall apart, he loves us and he enjoys it when we pray for one another and when we see victories in our lives from others parying for us. we really do have a bond here, just like a family we have our times, but we keep coming back because we know there is something different here, I believe with all my heart it's LOVE.


:goodpost::ThankYou:

I agree 100%! I, too, have noticed that SM is changing and it's for the better. Thank you, Paula, for starting the other thread. It's exactly what SM needed. It certainly brought everyone closer together. :thumbsup:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Isn't it wonderful? It even brought Sher back! :chili::chili:


 Sooo....who else can we bring back. I bet alot of you know at least one person that dosen't come here anymore for various reasons. Can we coax them back for a trial visit? Lets try!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

llf060787 said:


> I think we all needed a little kick in that tail to get us going again.


* Animal Cruelty Disclaimer: No animals tail's were kicked in this effort. :smrofl::smrofl: Just ours. *
So glad we're all having fun again. Thanks Paula!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> Sooo....who else can we bring back. I bet alot of you know at least one person that dosen't come here anymore for various reasons. Can we coax them back for a trial visit? Lets try!


Just from my own experience, even though I've had some really lovely PMs and emails asking me to come back ... I really just had to feel it myself and know the time was right. Seeing the heartfelt posts in Paula's thread was what convinced me that the time was now.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> Sooo....who else can we bring back. I bet alot of you know at least one person that dosen't come here anymore for various reasons. Can we coax them back for a trial visit? Lets try!


 
yes if each of us reach out to one in love just think how sm will grow. I have a few I really miss, soooo off I go to pm them, that is after I read some threads lol


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

love it love it love it the new and improved SM 

I CANT STAY OFF THE SITE MY WORK IS GETTING BACKED UP


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

k/c mom said:


> Just from my own experience, even though I've had some really lovely PMs and emails asking me to come back ... I really just had to feel it myself and know the time was right. Seeing the heartfelt posts in Paula's thread was what convinced me that the time was now.


Oh Sher! ....so nice to see you again!!! It does feel like that dark cloud hanging overhead has disappeared and the sun is back shining brightly!


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm pretty new to Maltese ownership and to message boards because on every other one I've seen there is a lot of cattiness and hurtful arguements. So far I've been impressed with the people I've seen here and never feel stupid or concerned about posting questions or comments. 

One thing that I hate about the internet is that it has allowed cowardly and gossipy people to use anonymity in order to hurt others. There's something to be said for not caring what virtual strangers on the internet think of you but I'm fairly sensitive so it honestly can affect me negatively. 

Thank you for all of you support and caring for one another. I like that everyone is comfortable disagreeing with someone by using respectful comments etc...


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I read over the other thread, but since I'm new to SM, I didn't know what was going on!
However, I did notice that there were more new threads and posts than ever these past couple of days, and I LOVE it!! <3 Keep the love strong SM


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh Sher! ....so nice to see you again!!! It does feel like that dark cloud hanging overhead has disappeared and the sun is back shining brightly!


AMEN!:chili::chili:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Now I can't wait to get on SM and see what is going on. I don't want to miss anything. It seems like the old SM.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh Sher! ....so nice to see you again!!! It does feel like that dark cloud hanging overhead has disappeared and the sun is back shining brightly!


Oh, gosh, Terry, thank you so much!!!!!! :heart:


----------

